# Rollerteam 700 Remap



## Waggie

Hi All,

Just got back from a 2500 mile trek around Europe in the "Van" it has been a brilliant couple of weeks apart from the Fuel bills lol, The Tranny base is only doing 20 mpg which is a bit harsh lol, i'm now looking to get it remapped asap, but don't know of anywhere in the NE. Any one got any ideas ?

Cheers
Waggie


----------



## Parrotspain

Hi Waggie,

I was trolling around Europe in our Rollerteam 700 about the same time as you were. I managed slightly better consumption by keeping speed down a bit. Around 23 on standard diesel over 3000 miles. Did you ever remap? My economy has improved further recently, by ditching the kids (now grown) and rolling down suitable hills. Around 25mpg is typical. It would be nice to be able to achieve a bit better economy still. There's stacks of power in the 140bhp engine.

P


----------



## Waggie

Hi Parrot,

We traded our Rollerteam 700 in, in March for a Bessacarr E495 with the 2.3 Fiat lump which is really under powered compared to the Tranny 2.4 Lump, I just wish some of the British Manufacturers would build on Tranny Chassis as i believe it better all round as a base apart from the gap in the front seats ;o)

Cheers
Waggie


----------



## Parrotspain

Thanks for your quick reply. In most ways I've been very happy with our Rollerteam. Agreed, front seats gap is snug, but I am smallish, so no real problem. The engine has always pulled like a train and I have to admit I have, once or twice delighted in leaving other MHs far behind on long hills, but any possible saving at the pump would be good.

I plan a long trip in the Autumn, so I'm looking at all options just now. best solution I have found to date....drive slower.

Regards
P.


----------



## mandyandandy

We have Rollerteam 600G , started with around 20-22 mpg, then remapped and up to 25. Just been away for 2 weeks down Atlantic coast in France and managed 27mpg, so he was very chuffed. 

Others on here always said it would take time to build up and it certainly seems to be  

We do between 55/60 mph and use cruise control 99% of the time. 

Love our Rollerteam which will be 5 years old now and hardly a problem inside or out since day 1, not bad for a so called budget van!

Mandy


----------



## Parrotspain

Hi Mandy

Well, that's a worthwhile gain! Even giving a bit for unconscious driving technique change (which has often been discussed). 

We travel at around the same speed with cruise.

Here's my quick Rollerteam 700maxi pros and cons aside from engine etc.

Pros

Kitchen design allows people to pass
Huge over cab bed
Great storage
Freezer!!

Cons

Very upright passenger seats
Original fabric - poor in places even with care

We've no plans to trade. Enjoying every aspect of our first motorhoming experience!

Regards
P


----------



## finyar

We have just returned from 2,500 miles driving in France (motorway the whole way) and only managed 18.9mpg in our Trannie.

I was very disappointed with the high consumption and this would really make twice about buying another.

I do have a heavy foot I must admit and drive at a constant 65 on motorways

On the flip side, as everyone else say the performane is truley brilliant with no shortage of power 

Finyar


----------



## Parrotspain

Anything under 20mpg stings for sure! Headwinds can be a killer too.

I find economy drops off badly over 60mph - probably wind resistance and high revs.

It's a pity as my engine could easily handle 80+ (subject to local laws of course!)

In an ideal world, I would have 5th and 6th gear spaced up a bit in ratio and a power/economy remap switch option on the dash.

P


----------



## ttcharlie

Did anyone get a 140bhp transit chipped. I am thinking about getting my Rollerteam 700 done. 

At the moment I normally get 22mpg, is it worth it???

Thanks


----------



## mandyandandy

Hi, 

Woman here but I am sure he took it in and had something like that done, it made a good difference and he was glad he did it. Would ask him but have learnt early in life not to wake a sleeping man!! 

Will check when I can and let you know what it was we had done. 

Mandy


----------



## ttcharlie

Is he still asleep.... :lol:


----------



## Parrotspain

Hi,

I know this is an old and well trodden topic, but having now completed three trips from south of Spain to UK, Germany and beyond in our Rollerteam 700, I am in a better position to comment on performance.

The first two trips returned around overall 22.7 mpg on regular diesel and quite a light foot. I had resigned myself to accepting that this was the limit and calculated the latest trip's fuel cost based on this assumption.

Oddly though something happened just before we set off this time that made a significant improvement. It was as a result of having a problem with a Nissan Terrano that failed its MOT with high emissions. After some digging around, I solved the Terrano issue which turned out to be a dirty MAF sensor. 

As a preventative measure, I cleaned the MAF on the Rollerteam and quite surprisingly, the economy improved - and not by just a tiny bit either! Overall this trip is ends at around 25.7 (with slow cross country getting up to 27.7 on more than one day). I am delighted with the improvement.

The MAF seems to be largely ignored as a service item, but I have learned that it is critical in setting the fuel air balance. It is a little delicate, but I cleaned it with some contact cleaner and baby buds without problems.

Both the Nissan/Terrano and Ford/Rollerteam feel light and eager. I will be checking the MAF (which if you haven't looked it up, is the sensor in the air flow near the filter) regularly from now on.

Have other readers had any similar results? I had never even heard of MAF before this!

P.


----------



## cleo

I'm going to tell my OH about the Maf sensor!

We've got an 07 tranny 2.4 rwd. We returned 23 ish to the gallon. After doing a fair bit of research we decided to get her remapped shortly before a skiing trip in feb. we covered 1500 miles at - wait for it - 18 mpg!

We went back twice for him to tweak it ( they were very accommodating) but it didn't get much better. Then we got him to put it back yo standard. We got back from another 1400 mile round trip yesterday averaging 24.5 mpg.

I must say though we had tons of extra power when it was remapped but that wasn't what we wanted. The guy told us ours was the first transit it didn't improve economy on?


----------



## Parrotspain

July 2013. Update on fuel economy, MAF sensors et al.

I got interested in understanding how the EGR works (or at least is meant to work) on my Rollerteam's 2.4 TDCi engine. There is a mass of confusing stuff out there. I concluded that:

EGR which stands for exhaust gas recirculation = good idea in principle (reduces engine capacity in soft cruise, reduces risk of NOX)

EGR = very bad idea in practice. They go wrong a lot, stick open, introduce exhaust muck to inlet, introduce turbo lag, puffs of black smoke, rough idle...the list goes on....and on...and on.

I planned to blank mine off (a metal plate with a small hole in it to prevent the engine management light coming on). This proved very difficult to reach, so I gave up and settled for disconnecting the plug.

Here's the IMPORTANT bit...I now average 26-30mpg

Performance is superb, no smoke, no roughness, no lag - just brilliant to drive.

Downsides: I have engine management light on (covered by a piece of tape) and I check fault codes with an OBD2 reader once a week to spot any other problems. Of course the EGR cable can be plugged back in in five seconds if necessary.

Bearing in mind the poor fuel economy that my motorhome managed when I first had it, I am delighted.

I hope this has been of interest.

P


----------

